# Any Pittsburgh/PA furs here?



## shinigami-whistle (Apr 17, 2007)

I live in Oakdale, which is really close to Pittsburgh (I got to Pittsburgh Technical Institute)

Was wondering if there are any other Pittsburgh furs around here?

as well as any furs that are going to AnthroCon in July? I'm trying to get up the money to go, and if I make it, maybe we can meet up and say hi and stuff ;3


----------



## BlitzWolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Me and a few fellow furs are making the treck up there from the Carolinas. We will be attending the con...and it'll be our first one, too. ^_^ Really looking forward to it and would love to meet more furs during my stay.

Maybe we'll get to cross paths and hang out.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 17, 2007)

You'll definitely find me at AC07 if you look hard enough, which shouldn't really be too difficult... just look for a guy in a suit wandering around the Dealer's Room, Artist's Alley, and Art show (I'm so predictable).


----------



## Aikon (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm from North Huntingdon, PA, which is right on the outside of Pittsburgh.  

I was going to go to AC but my friend backed out, actually we both can't really afford it this year, even though I could just drive down :/


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope to run into you Blitz and Xipoid.

And sorry to hear that, Aikon. I feel your pain though, I'm trying to get the money together for it, myself. 

Maybe we can hang out sometime though if you dont' live to far away *chuckles* I'm always up for making new friends :3


----------



## Damaratus (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm on the other side of the state in Philadelphia, but I'll be heading to AC this year.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm a Philly ninja here, buuuddah!


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome, I'll be sure to look for anyone who is interested in being found.


----------



## coffinberry (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be there for Anthrocon, and I will also be there next weekend for Comicon. I'll have a table.


----------



## Solaris (May 8, 2007)

Depending on school I live in the Harrisburg/Lancaster Pa area, though I probably wont make this years con. It's always something or another, school, work, money, car problems, and such -_-


----------



## Meyou (May 17, 2007)

Assuming I dont miss my flight, and assuming I also dont miss the second leg of my flight...I'll be there at AC 2007, wandering around trying to get as much loot as possible and hug as many tails as I can find!

Hum...any other British Furs going to make it?


----------



## net-cat (May 17, 2007)

I don't live in Pittsburgh, but nothing short of being *dead* will prevent me from attending this year's Anthrocon.

I live in the DC Area.


----------



## tawamureru1 (May 17, 2007)

I live in western new york, and I was going to go but, none of my friends wanted to go :cry:. Oh well. Another year.


----------



## Blithe (Jun 1, 2007)

Oooh, hey! I live in Pittsburgh! Down in South Oakland, in fact. I go to Pitt, myself. =)


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2007)

I live a half-hour south, in a town called McMurray (Peters Township). I'm there now, but I go to Rochester for college.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 3, 2007)

i'd move a bit this summer ( northwest airlines makes correct prices ) but from new york to pittsburgh, i must agree with tawamureru, there's a long way ( like, 250~300 Km ? ) regarding the gas prices/car rental bill, i wouldnt hit that.


----------



## Dreamaria (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in the Butler/Cranberry area, about 30 miles north of Pittsburgh. So travel to AC costs me whatever the price of a gallon of gas is :3 But I'll be there, for sure.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 9, 2007)

I live in a small town, a few miles south of Scranton PA. Which is like.. clear across the state..


----------

